# Happy Unbirthday, Hauntiholik!



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Better known as "belated birthday", since it was yesterday


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy belated Birthday, Haunti!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)




----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

happy unbirthday!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

thanks guys!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

happy birthday!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy birthday


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Late Birthday To You!
Happy Late Birthday To You!
Happy Late Birthday Dear Haunti!
Happy Late Birthday To You!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Haunti! May you have as many as me and more 

Thought you'd like to see these pictures from my 60th birthday last year.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Happy bday, H!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Hauntiholik!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday Haunti!!!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Belated Birthday!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I hope you had a splendid Birthday H!!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday Haunti!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thank you for the great birthday wishes everybody!


----------



## langolier (May 21, 2011)




----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok please file this one under better late than never. 

A very belated and very Happy Birthday wish to you my friend.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thanks everybody


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Dang I'm late....
HAPPY BIRTHDAY HAUNTI....!!!!


----------

